# Tarpon Line?



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm one of the few that only (well most of the time...) uses an intermediate line for big tarpon. I find that it's just the handiest for fishing the dark waters of the 'Glades. Guys that fish the Keys or any other clear water areas where most of it is sight fishing prefer a floater or floater with a clear int tip. The one real drawback with an intermediate is the need to strip it almost all the way before making that second shot.

That said, these days any name brand tarpon taper floating line will do the job. My preference is usually Scientific Anglers first, then any other brand. Hope this helps....


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i like the sa mastery tarpon line. i tend to overline the bigger rods for a quicker pick up and load for short shots.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the Monic's Tropical Seamless Phantom Tip.
http://monic.com/saltwater.cfm


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

RIO Tarpon line.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just ordered the monic clear for both my 7wt and my 12wt, next week I will get it for my 9wt and the all weather clear for my 4wt. I was devided between the clear and the phantom tip for the 12wt, but I remember really liking the clear line when I fished with you Jon, so I opted to stick with that since I was familiar with it, and with it being clear, all the way through, Im sure it wil be a little more forgiving should I get over excited and screw up a cast. ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd love to use clear "slime lines", but I have the hardest time tracking my fly with clear fly lines.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Most of my sight fishing is done in fairly close quarters so tracking the fly is not too bad. I really think the advantage will come in when im blind casting structures potholes and known "holding areas" on open flats. As I spook allot of fish early mornings blind casting topwater flies when the flyline is flying over their heads. I have a feeling the clear line is going to help in that situation


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I have a feeling the clear line is going to help in that situation


The Monic is a green line with the clear tip which may help.  Or just go with the Monic FST tarpon taper which the whole line is clear.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a Rio fan but the new SA Textured line is very nice. Don't know if they do it in a 12wt but it casts nice in a 10wt.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

SA Mastery Textured Series is the way to go right now.. I have it in a 12 WT Clear sinking tip, and also floating line. Cast like a dream!


----------



## crd05 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a big fan of either Wulff or Airflo, def agree with the poster that recommends over loading. Stay away from Sharkskin it is really loud in the guides and you need to wear gloves.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I actually have three brand new fly lines for sale. I have the mastery tarpon line in 11wt clear. Brand new line. I'll take $60 for it. 
It's an $80 line. You'll get it shipped for $60 new. I also have two brand new Sharkskin lines in 11wt and 10wt. in Pale Yellow. I'll take $70 for each of those.

Or give me $150 for all three.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

not to throw salt in your game PiB, but i haven't heard good things about the sharkskin lines generally--heard they are very rough on the hands. have you used them much?

if it were me, i'd just stick to a basic clear floating or slow int line.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> not to throw salt in your game PiB, but i haven't heard good things about the sharkskin lines generally--heard they are very rough on the hands. have you used them much?
> 
> if it were me, i'd just stick to a basic clear floating or slow int line.


I wouldn't know, I don't fish for tarpon often at all. I only own a 6wt,8wt, and 9wt. I have a 12wt wulf line that I'm going to use when I pick up a 12wt soon.

I just know the sharkskin retails for $100. Someone has to like it.


----------

